# Cummins MCS1000 as first lathe?



## BPatterson

The title pretty much says it all. I have the opportunity to buy a Cummins MCS1000 4 speed lathe and chisel set (cheap) for $100 obo. I know its not a Jet or Grizzly but would it be an acceptable lathe to learn on? I have a bunch of oak branches and logs from a fallen tree to practice on. thanks in advance!

Brandon


----------



## JADobson

I'm not familiar with that particular lathe but for $100 unless it is a real pile shouldn't be too bad of a deal especially if it includes the chisels. Another option would be looking at this Harbor Freight model (http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html). I know a lot of guys on here swear by it. I have the same machine but branded by King and it has been worth every penny of the $60 I got it for used.


----------



## tyvekboy

Hi Brandon

Read this link:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17003

My inclination is to pass on it. If someone wantʻs to give it to you then itʻs a good deal.

If you save up $100 more you could get the cheapest mini lathe from Rockler. Several people start out with that model. Of course if the tools are good ones, then $100 might be a good deal…. if theyʻre cheap turning chisels, then not.


----------



## BPatterson

Thanks for the responses!

Alex, you make a good point. I may have very little money for tools but I think this particular tool may be "too cheap". I will probably be better off going with a better known brand if I go used or, like you said, I can save up and buy a new budget lathe.

I think I am going to pass. Thanks guys!


----------



## Wildwood

http://www.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=1&weiid=7565671&lang=En

If that is what you are talking about would pass on it.


----------



## BPatterson

OK, yeah its that same model just on my local craigslist. Thanks!


----------



## wormil

at $100 pass, at $25 buy


----------

